# Milk Withdrawl Time?



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

How long should I wait to drink the milk from a doe that was on Noble Goat Purina feed? I had the does on it until the kids were a couple weeks old and they are now on the Purina Sweet Goat Chow. 

I'd love to start drinking the milk soon, but don't want to get sick from it, either. 

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the medication in that feed? Is it Deccox( Decoquinate) or Rumensin (Monensin)?

For Deccox it's a 24 hour milk withdrawal, Rumensin is 96 hours.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I think it's Deccox. I will have to look.

So.... even if they've been eating the Noble Goat for about 6 months.... I can now drink the milk? What happens if there is still medication.... will it make me sick? 

I just don't wanna be ill.... so wanting to take precautions. lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally haven't used the coccidistat with my does...I can't really blame you for wanting to be cautious over the length of time they've been eating it compared to the withdrawal time, If it were me, even though I do drink milk 3 days after dosing with ivermectin...I would likely wait a week after the last feeding of the medicated grain to use the milk.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If the withdrawal is 24 hrs, it should be fine to drink. I think that is the reason why you have to feed it all the time for it to prevent cocci, it doesn't stay in the system very long so they have to be "refueled" so to speak, every day to give them protection. I don't think it would make you sick, but I don't feed my does medicated feed after about 8 months of age so don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I had my doe on that feed and I waited 5 days before I drank her milk. Didn't affect me one bit. I was probably over cautious. You can contact Purina and they should know.


----------

